# Uvex Jakkyl hde



## *Miss Geschick* (2. September 2015)

Hallo,

ab wann genau gibt es denn den Helm zu kaufen?
Auf der Seite von Uvex ist er schon aufgeführt. Da steht nur nichts ab wann der zu haben ist.


----------



## Don_Patata (6. September 2015)

Hier steht was von "ab Anfang nächsten Jahres"
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-uvex-jakkyl-hde-und-finale-zwei-neue-enduro-helme/

Ist leider bei paar anderen Neuheiten auch die mich interessieren würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HPRider (11. September 2015)

Auf der Eurobike beim Uvex Stand sagte man mir erhältlich ab März 2016.....Schaut sehr interessant aus.
Erste fertige Muster haben einen wertigen, soliden und vor allem leichten Helm dargestellt. Der Verschluß vom Kinnbügel ist total easy zu bedienen. Noch einfacher wie beim Super 2R.
Sollte der Helm auf meinen Eierkpof passen, dann ist es Meiner )


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. September 2015)

Muss ich wohl warten. Der Bell passt bei mir gar nicht.


----------



## HPRider (11. September 2015)

So geht es mir eben auch. Der Bell und ich werden keine Freunde bzgl. der Passform.
Preislich liegen diese zwei ja auch eng beieinander......Wurde dies abgesprochen


----------



## Don_Patata (11. September 2015)

Mich interessiert der Helm auch sehr und vor allem finde ich den auch rein optisch ansprechender als den Bell (mit und ohne Bügel).
Ich brauch den Bügel zu 90% zwar eh nicht aber ab und zu hätte ich schon noch gern was vor der Futterluke und genau dafür wäre dann der Uvex gedacht. 
Hätte den auch gern früher gehabt da ich mit meinem ixs trail rs nicht ganz glücklich bin... aber da muss ich wohl wie alle Anderen noch warten.


----------



## LANDOs (7. Februar 2016)

Und hat den Helm schon jemand gekauft und im Einsatz gehabt?
Komisch das viele nur noch Richtung Bell schauen, obwohl UVEX garantiert keinen niedrige Qualtität anbietet. Wie gefallen Euch denn die Farben des UVEX Jakkyl hde???


----------



## discordius (7. Februar 2016)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Und hat den Helm schon jemand gekauft und im Einsatz gehabt?
> Komisch das viele nur noch Richtung Bell schauen, obwohl UVEX garantiert keinen niedrige Qualtität anbietet. Wie gefallen Euch denn die Farben des UVEX Jakkyl hde???



Den gibt es doch noch gar nicht zu kaufen, da können den noch nicht viele im Einsatz gehabt haben.


----------



## Don_Patata (7. Februar 2016)

discordius schrieb:


> Den gibt es doch noch gar nicht zu kaufen, da können den noch nicht viele im Einsatz gehabt haben.


Ja, leider gibt es den noch nicht. 
Meines Wissens wird es den auch erst ab Mai geben... Aber da ich den schon im April brauchen würde hoffe ich ja noch das es den doch noch früher gibt.


----------



## Jojo10 (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Hat jemand zuletzt mal was zu den eingehaltenen Normen gelesen?
Bei der EWS in Finale wird z.B. Folgendes vorgeschrieben:
"CE approved full-face crash helmet". Nur leider habe ich bei meiner Recherche keine CE Norm für Full-Face Fahrrad-Helme gefunden. Oder meinen die die ECE-Norm 22/05 für Motorradhelme?
Typisch für "normale" Fahrradhelme ist die CPSC und CE EN1078, aber nicht für Full-Face.
Die sog. Downhill Spec ist die ASTM-F1952, das ist aber wieder keine CE, wie es in den Statuten der EWS gefordert ist.
Was gilt und was müsste der Helm erfüllen, um "legal" bei Rennen getragen werden zu können?

Gruß

PS.: Ich fahr ja keine Rennen, aber für manch andere könnte das schon interessant sein.
PSS.: Bei der EWS in USA wird garkeine Norm gefordert, auch interessant.


----------



## PaulOgorzow (9. Mai 2016)

Zur Verfügbarkeit folgende Info aus erster Hand:

*"Sehr geehrter Herr Ogorzow

auf Grund von Produktänderungen und Verbesserungen wird es den Helm jakkyl hde leider erst ab August / September geben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andrea Rödig

Vertrieb national / New Business // UVEX SPORTS GmbH & Co. KG // Würzburger Str.154 // 90766 Fürth - Deutschland"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Patata (9. Mai 2016)

Ja, damit ist Uvex leider raus... was bringt einem ein Helm der Ende der Saison raus kommt...
Ich war letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike sehr angetan von dem Helm und da hieß es das er im Frühjahr 2016 erhältlich ist...
August ist leider zu spät 

Und in dem Fall hab ich um sonst gewartet


----------



## PaulOgorzow (9. Mai 2016)

Japp, der Zeitpunkt ist doch "recht ungünstig gewählt" - für mich ist der Uvex damit auch raus und es wird eine Lösung mit 2 Helmen werden.


----------



## PaulOgorzow (10. Mai 2016)

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch die Information zur Norm:

*"Hallo Herr Ogorzow

der jakkyl hde wird die Radhelm-Norm EN 1078 erfüllen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andrea Rödig

Vertrieb national / New Business // UVEX SPORTS GmbH & Co. KG // Würzburger Str.154 // 90766 Fürth - Deutschland*"

Was mich noch mehr bestärkt einen Helm für Touren und einen für Downhill zu kaufen (welcher die F1952 Norm erfüllt).


----------



## HPRider (11. Mai 2016)

Habe leider auch vergeblich auf den Uvex gewartet .... Anscheinend hat Uvex das nicht so drauf


----------



## ottovalvole (20. Mai 2016)

Ich werde in Willingen nächste Woche nochmals danach fragen, uvex ist lt Plan vor Ort.

Bei mir ist der Helm nämlich auch in der engeren Wahl. 

Grüße Tom 


Mobil Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## HPRider (20. Mai 2016)

Von der Eurobike 2015 auf die Eurobike 2016 als nächste Vorstellung.... Hab schon gar keine Lust mehr darauf zu warten 

Ist Uvex denn ein Staatsbetrieb .... Sowas kann sich doch sonst nur der Bund leisten. Jede Wette das im August / September immer noch kein Rollout ist. 
Eurobike 2017 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (20. Mai 2016)

Die armen Kinder die den Helm aus einem Klumpen Plastik schnitzen mussten halt nochmal von vorn beginnen...


----------



## Knallscharsche (20. Mai 2016)

Schade eigentlich, das Ding hat gerade in der Freeride (Ja ich weiss Gravitybravo) durchaus gut abgeschnnitten. Ist auch mein Favorit nach dem Super 2R.


----------



## ottovalvole (20. Mai 2016)

Der Bell sitzt bei mir leider schlecht. Wenn der uvex nicht zügig lieferbar ist Kauf ich wahrscheinlich den POC Enduro Helm 


Mobil Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## L1nos (20. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen,

ich habe vor einigen Wochen Uvex mal angeschrieben, wann der Jakkyl zu haben sein wird.

Deren Antwort:
"auf Grund von Produktänderungen und Verbesserungen wird es den Helm jakkyl hde leider erst ab September geben."

Wir müssen uns also leider noch gedulden 

Von meiner Seite aus kann ich den Trail RS von IXS und den neuen Endur-0-Matic 2 von Urge empfehlen. Sitzen beide sehr gut.

Der Trail RS ist besser belüftet. Dafür ist beim Urge etwas mehr Platz um das Ohr herum. Wenn man - wie ich - eine Brille mit recht dicken Bügeln trägt, ist das angenehmer. 

Der Sonnenschutz vom Trail RS ist recht billig und neigt - laut Test - auch zum zersplittern. Der vom Urge ist deutlich leichter und weicher. Splittern wird der nicht.

Sitzen tun sie bei mir (Kopfumfang 58 cm) sehr gut.


----------



## Jojo10 (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ihr

Man könnte sich schon ärgern, dass es eine Firma wie UVEX nicht schafft so einen Helm passend zur Saison zu bringen.
Auf der anderen Seite muss man sagen, dass dieser Helm ein ziemlicher Volltreffer zu sein scheint.
Im Helmtest der Freeride die niedrigsten Stoßwerte beim Standardtest, die besten Werte für den Kinnschutz von den abnehmbaren Kinnteilen und die zweitbesten over all. Dabei von den Helmen mit guten Schlagwerten noch der leichteste (100g leichter als der Super 2R) und dazu noch der Günstigste unter den Guten und dann noch gut ausgestattet.
Eigentlich gibt es da nichts zu meckern. Wir hatten den Helm bisher nicht, also können wir auch noch bis September warten.

Gruß


----------



## ottovalvole (21. Mai 2016)

Wie ich schon schrieb wenn es in willingen keine zufrieden stellende Aussage gibt wirds bei mir wieder ein normaler AM Helm, wahrscheinlich der Tectal. Der sitzt mir wie angegossen 

Ich werde aber nach dem Festival hier Berichten 

Grüße Tom 


Mobil Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (27. Mai 2016)

So da bin ich wieder..

Aussage von Uvex: frühestens August. Ich hab jetzt was anderes gekauft, Produkte die man nicht kaufen kann und mehrfach verschobene LT sind eben gut geeignet, sich beim Wettbewerb umzusehen.
Grüße Tom 


Mobil Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Mai 2016)

naja ich kann noch warten und meinen Bell Super (1.Generation) laenger auftragen bis dahin


----------



## shurikn (29. Mai 2016)

ist wirklich ein beschissenes Timing. Hätte ihn mir auch gerne genauer angesehen, aber jetzt kaufe ich doch was andres. Wer kauft schon am Ende der Saison nen neuen Helm... :-(


----------



## Don_Patata (6. Juni 2016)

Ich hole mir jetzt wahrscheinlich nen "normalen" Fullface zu meiner Halbschale dazu... war zwar so nicht geplant aber hab keine Lust auf den Uvex zu warten, hat ja schon nen Grund warum ich was vor's Kinn will 
Der neue Met Parachute HES mit starrem Bügel ist zB. ne sehr leichte Alternative oder auch der neue iXS xact (der kommt aber auch erst frühestens nächsten Monat raus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (15. Juni 2016)

Die Halbschale ist ja schon erhältlich, weiß jemand ob diese identisch mit mit hde ist? Ist der Bügel im Nachhinein alleine zu erwerben?



EDIT: Shopinfo war gestern abend falsch... also doch noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## Jojo10 (15. Juni 2016)

Echt? Wo?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Jakten (15. Juni 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Echt? Wo?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Gruß



Shopinfo war gestern abend falsch... also doch noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## lordbritannia (26. Juli 2016)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Uvex Helm? Kommt der dieses Jahr noch? Warum steht jetzt verfügbar November 2016. Ist das Verarsche? 

Kennt ihr noch eine Alternative zu dem Bell Super 2R Helm?


----------



## Don_Patata (26. Juli 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Uvex Helm? Kommt der dieses Jahr noch? Warum steht jetzt verfügbar November 2016. Ist das Verarsche?
> 
> Kennt ihr noch eine Alternative zu dem Bell Super 2R Helm?


Ich hab mir jetzt den Met Parachute Hse geholt. Da kann man zwar den Bügel nicht abnehmen aber der taugt mir so auch gut... der ist schön leicht und gut belüftet.
Sonst gibt es zur Zeit leider keine vernünftigen Alternativen. 
Auf den Uvex hab ich lang genug gewartet, für mich war's das...

In ner aktuellen Bike Bravo ist ein Test von Bell, Uvex, Met usw drin. Aber mir fällt grad nicht mehr ein in welcher.


----------



## lordbritannia (26. Juli 2016)

Don_Patata schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt den Met Parachute Hse geholt. Da kann man zwar den Bügel nicht abnehmen aber der taugt mir so auch gut... der ist schön leicht und gut belüftet.
> Sonst gibt es zur Zeit leider keine vernünftigen Alternativen.
> Auf den Uvex hab ich lang genug gewartet, für mich war's das...
> 
> In ner aktuellen Bike Bravo ist ein Test von Bell, Uvex, Met usw drin. Aber mir fällt grad nicht mehr ein in welcher.


Bike 08/2016 - habe den Test gelesen, der Uvex gewinnt dort. Den Met finde ich auch sehr gut, aber ich würde den Kinnschutz gerne abnehmen wollen. Uvex scheint massive Productionsprobleme zu haben, anders lässt sich das nicht erklären.


----------



## Don_Patata (26. Juli 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Bike 08/2016 - habe den Test gelesen, der Uvex gewinnt dort. Den Met finde ich auch sehr gut, aber ich würde den Kinnschutz gerne abnehmen wollen. Uvex scheint massive Productionsprobleme zu haben, anders lässt sich das nicht erklären.


Ich hab den Uvex ja schon letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike angeschaut und eigentlich sollte er ja dann im Frühjahr kommen... 
Da er bis jetzt nich kam und auch noch kein genaues Datum bekannt ist musste noch mir eben nen Anderen holen.
Keine Ahnung was bei Uvex los ist aber ist mir mittlerweile auch egal


----------



## Jojo10 (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo 

Wo kommt die Info November 2016 her?

Gruß


----------



## BergabHeizer (27. Juli 2016)

Aussage von uvex,

Den Helm *jakkyl *(ohne Kinnteil) ist in der großen Schale in Farbe black-dark silver mat und red-petrol mat sofort lieferbar.


Der Helm *jakkyl hde *(mit Kinnteil) ist in der kleinen Schale ab Ende Oktober und in der großen Schale ab Mitte August verfügbar.


Die Farbe blue black mat ist ab Anfang Dezember verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juli 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo kommt die Info November 2016 her?
> 
> Gruß


lt. Rose in 16 Wochen lieferbar

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ja...277.ODM1Mzc4&gclid=CKq_g4mZk84CFaQW0wod4zoCbw


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juli 2016)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Aussage von uvex,
> 
> Den Helm *jakkyl *(ohne Kinnteil) ist in der großen Schale in Farbe black-dark silver mat und red-petrol mat sofort lieferbar.
> 
> ...


das wäre ja genial, dann warte ich noch bis Ende August....mal schauen, ob das stimmen wird.


----------



## BergabHeizer (29. Juli 2016)

Ich muss sagen genialer Helm, ist der erste halbschalen Helm für meinen Kopf wo sich anfühlt als wäre er dafür angepasst worden. Wertig verarbeitet und das Boa System ist perfekt zum anpassen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. August 2016)

Hm. Hier steht der Jakkyl in rot als lieferbar in einer Grösse.
Bei allen anderen Shops ist nichts zu finden :-(

http://www.wecycle.de/Bekleidung/He...-2016.html?listtype=search&searchparam=jakkyl


----------



## BergabHeizer (8. August 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hm. Hier steht der Jakkyl in rot als lieferbar in einer Grösse.
> Bei allen anderen Shops ist nichts zu finden :-(
> 
> http://www.wecycle.de/Bekleidung/He...-2016.html?listtype=search&searchparam=jakkyl


Lass es, der gibt an sie seien lieferbar sind es aber nicht hatte meinen dort auch bestellt aber kam dann erst nach Nachfrage von mir das sie ihn bestellen müssen.
Geh in nen lokalen Shop frag ob sie ihn für dich ordern da kommt er sicher schneller.
Ich habe meinen letztendlich beim Stadler gekauft sogar mit Rabatt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. August 2016)

Hallo,

na ja, in rot gefällt er mir leider eh nicht.
Und in schwarz in der kleinen Grösse ist er leider nicht lieferbar vor Ende des Jahres.

Ich hab mir nun für den Urlaub mal den MET Parachute bestellt.
Hätte zwar gerne den Uvex gehabt, aber irgendwie haben die massive Probleme mit der Lieferung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (10. August 2016)

Hallo

Habe eben meine Versandbestätigung für den black/dark silver 56-61 Jakkyl Hde erhalten.
Werde berichten.

Gruß


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. August 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe eben meine Versandbestätigung für den black/dark silver 56-61 Jakkyl Hde erhalten.
> Werde berichten.
> ...



Wo hast Du Deinen denn bestellt?


----------



## Jojo10 (10. August 2016)

Hallo

http://www.sportolino.de/uvex-Jakkyl-hde-Mountainbike-Radhelm.htm
als er für 20min auf 4 Tage Lieferzeit stand ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Jojo10 (11. August 2016)

Hallo Forum

Da issa ja: Uvex Jakkyl Hde black/dark silver 56-61



Und ich sag mal, naja, aber auf hohem Niveau. Warum?
Insgesamt ist der Helm natürlich gut verarbeitet, gut anpassbar, sitzt wie angegossen und scheint laut den Tests sehr gut zu funktionieren.
Hier mal ein paar Punkte in der Übersicht:
BOA Spannsystem:



In meinem "alten" Uvex Helm (Quatro Pro) gab es noch den umlaufenden Kunststoffring, der auch in der Höhe verstellbar war und mit dem Drehrad spannbar. Im Jakkyl Hde gibt es nur umlaufende Kunststoff"drähte", wie man sie von anderen BOA Systemen kennt. Die Höhenverstellung ist nur am Nackenteil und seitlich möglich (3 Stufen). Die Biegeschlaffheit der "Drähte" führt dazu, dass die Hinterkopfhaltevorrichtung nach innen fällt, sodass man beim Aufsetzen das Teil bewusst mit der Hand nach hinten halten muss. Einhandaufsetzen ist nicht. Das Aufsetzen als Full Face ist nochmal schwieriger. Mann muss die Bändel rechts und links weghalten und gleichzeitig das Nackenteil nach hinten. Mit drei Händen wäre das kein Problem. Mit nur zwei Händen ist es Gefummel.

Die Führung des Bandes am Nackenteil ist auch nicht wirklich durchdacht, weil sich das Band von selbst teilweise ausfädelt. Schrumpfschlauch hilft:






Die Polsterung ist deutlich gegenüber bisherigen Helmen verstärkt/großflächiger.



Dabei sind die Belüftungskanäle unterhalb der Polsterungen drastisch größer, was für eine gute Belüftung sorgen sollte. Ob dann großflächig aufliegende Polsterungen nicht kontraproduktiv sind? Die ersten Ausfahrten bestätigen eine hervorragende Belüftung, der Kopf bleibt relativ kühl.

Die tieferen Lüftungskanäle, und evtl. auch die Integration des Kinnteils, führen zu einem an der Außenseite deutlich größeren Helm.
Hier ein Vergleich Jakkyl Hde zu Quatro Pro. Sieht von vorne schon ein bisschen komisch aus.







Wenn man ihn aufhat muss man es ja nicht sehen ;-).

Kinnteil:
Innen mit Polsterung ausgekleidet, muss man das Ansetzen an den Helm, während man ihn aufhat, doch erstmal üben.







Etwas ärgerlich dabei ist, dass die Verschlüsse am Kinnteil keine Rastposition in der Offenstellung haben. Man muss also die Dinger in die vermeintlich gefühlte richtige Position drehen, dann Reindrücken und Verriegeln. Das ist fummelig.

Desweiteren bleibt man beim Absetzen des Helmes, wenn das Kinnteil dran ist, mit den Haaren an den Einstellklemmen hängen, weil diese nicht wie bei der Halbschale nach außen ausweichen können. Nacharbeit mit Kabelbinder.





UVEX hätte den Helm mal Leuten zum Testen geben sollen, die auch noch Haare auf dem Kopf haben.




Keine seitlichen Abdeckungen dabei, wie man das auf Bildern häufig sieht.
Sorry, gefunden, in der Verpackung versteckt.

Wie gesagt, jammern auf hohem Niveau. Ich finde aber, Uvex hätte sich noch etwas mehr Mühe geben können. Aber man braucht ja noch Luft nach oben für das nächste Modelljahr.

Probefahrt:
Der Helm ist sehr gut belüftet. Die Durchströmung ist wesentlich besser als beim Quatro Pro und auch mit montiertem Kinnteil fühlt sich der Helm sehr luftig an. Sehr angenehm.
Das fehlende Insektennetz ist sehr ärgerlich. Mit meinen bisherigen Helmen mit Netz hatte ich die letzten Jahre nie Probleme mit Insekten im Helm. Gestern mit dem Jakkyl Hde gleich irgendein Getier eingefangen. Das kann kein Zufall sein.

Passform:
Bei der Probefahrt habe ich festgestellt, dass er etwas zu tief an der Stirn sitzt. Für meinen Kopfumfang von 57cm ist der Helm in 56-61 definitiv zu groß. Habe jetzt manuell aufgepolstert, bis der Kleinere verfügbar ist.
Es gibt nach Auskunft von UVEX übrigens nur ein Kinnteil für beide Größen der Helmschale.
Bei näherer Betrachtung habe ich auch festgestellt, dass der innere Ring um den Kopf durchaus in der Höhe verstellbar ist. Die Nackenhalterung und auch die seitlichen Halterungen sind als "Druckknopf" auf drei Positionen montierbar.





Der Ring sitzt bei mir (Kopfumfang 57cm) schon auf der "kleinsten/innersten" Position.
Leider ist der Ring an der Stirn nicht verstellbar.
Ich werde dann doch wohl mal den 52-57 probieren müssen, wenn er verfügbar ist. Ob das Kinnteil vom 56-61 auch am 52-57 zu verwenden ist, ist noch zu klären.

Zusammenfassung:

Pros:
- laut Test gutes Schutzniveau auch des Kinnteils
- seht gut belüftet

Cons:
- Kein Insektennetz
- Auf- und Absetzen als Fullface fummellig (Bändel+Nackenteil muss gehalten werden, Haare verhaken sich)
- Ärgerliche Kleinigkeiten beim Handling, die man besser hätte lösen können.

Gruß


----------



## discordius (11. August 2016)

Welchen Kopfumfang hast du? Mit 57cm liege ich leider genau zwischen den Größen und würde eher zum kleineren Modell tendieren. Nur ist da die Lieferzeit ja inakzeptabel. Bleibt also nur bestellen und ggf. zurückschicken.


----------



## Jojo10 (11. August 2016)

Hallo @discordius

Ich habe genau 57cm Kopfumfang. Meine Frau hat den Quatro Pro in der kleinen Größe, und das ist zu eng. Im Winter mit dünner Untermütze absolut unmöglich.

Gruß


----------



## discordius (11. August 2016)

Danke @Jojo10 . Da unsere Köppe den gleichen Umfang haben, besteht ja die Chance, dass der Helm passt. Bestellt habe ich ihn jetzt einfach mal. Bin aber skeptisch, da mir eigentlich nie die größten Größen passen.


----------



## Michi92 (11. August 2016)

.


----------



## Jojo10 (11. August 2016)

Hallo

Also die Optik ist hier durchaus ein Argument.
Aber wie gesagt hab ich den Quatro Pro in beiden Größen hier und das ist im Winter mit dünner Mütze bei 57er Kopfumfang nicht mehr ohne unangenehmes Drücken möglich.
UVEX schreibt in seiner Beschreibung:
"Der Helm...sollte angenehm fest am Kopf anliegen, darf aber nicht zu eng sitzen".
Welchen Kopfumfang hast du @Michi92?

Gruß

PS.: Wenn der kleinere verfügbar ist kann man sich den zur Ansicht ja mal kommen lassen ;-)


----------



## Jojo10 (12. August 2016)

Hallo

Erfahrungen von Probefahrt ergänzt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uvex-jakkyl-hde.766560/page-2#post-13986382

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (15. August 2016)

Hallo Ihr

Nach einigen längeren Touren und genauerer Untersuchung muss ich Michi92 Recht geben.
Für meinen Kopfumfang von 57cm ist der "große" zu groß. Der Helm sitzt zu tief in der Stirn und die Helmpolster oben seitlich am Kopf liegen nicht am Kopf an. Ich habe nun selbst etwas aufgepolstert, was natürlich nur vorübergehend ist, bis der Kleinere verfügbar ist. 

Gruß


----------



## stoked77 (15. August 2016)

Hello

Nun warte ich schon so lange auf diesen Helm und nun scheint er von vorne noch sch..... auszusehen.
Ist der wirklich so breit? Ich konnte auf dem Netz nirgends ein Foto von vorne finden (am besten natürlich ohne Kinnschutz und mit Person drin).
Falls das jemand bieten kann, wäre ich Dankbar.

PS: Der blaue 17er sieht ja richtig geil aus! Aber nochmals ein Jahr warten liegt nicht drin. Schade :-(

Gruss

Marc


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. August 2016)

stoked77 schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> Nun warte ich schon so lange auf diesen Helm und nun scheint er von vorne noch sch..... auszusehen.
> Ist der wirklich so breit? Ich konnte auf dem Netz nirgends ein Foto von vorne finden (am besten natürlich ohne Kinnschutz und mit Person drin).
> ...



Was für nen blauen 17er meinst Du jetzt?
Irgendwie steh ich gerade auf der langen Leitung glaub


----------



## Jojo10 (15. August 2016)

Hallo

Ich glaube er meint diesen:
http://www.hansmannpr.de/uploads/tx_pressarea/Report/uvex_jakkyl_hde_S41080103 2_01.jpg/auto/700

Gruß


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. August 2016)

Der sieht auch gut aus. Hab den bisher noch nie wo gesehen


----------



## discordius (17. August 2016)

Da zeigt sich mal wieder wie unterschiedlich Köpfe und Helme sind. Habe nun auch den Jakkyl Hde in Größe 56-61 bei einem Kopfumfang von 57cm. Der Helm sitzt bei mir sehr gut, die Passform stimmt. Groß ist die Schale aber wirklich, meine Freundin musste schon sehr schmunzeln und hatte bei dem großen Schirm Assoziationen mit einem Entenschnabel. Ich war kurz davor, den Helm zurückzuschicken und auf den kleineren zu warten. Da aber selbst meine Freundin zugab, dass der Helm draußen schon nicht mehr besonders groß wirkte, und auch die Radkumpels meinten, der sähe doch gut aus, habe ich den behalten.
Der Kinnschutz sitzt aufgrund der Polster bei mir schon recht fest, der sollte nicht schmaler sein und verleiht rein subjektiv ein ordentliches Sicherheitsgefühl.

Mein Kopf ist eigentlich eher schmal, daher passt mir z.B. der Bell überhaupt nicht. Bei einem Kumpel mit eher dickem Kopf sitzt der Bell perfekt, aber komischerweise der Uvex auch. Es bleibt also nur, es einfach auszuprobieren.


----------



## stoked77 (17. August 2016)

Woher habt ihr ihn denn schon alle her?


----------



## Jojo10 (17. August 2016)

Hallo @discordius 

Fasse mal mit dem Finger oben seitlich in den Helm und schau, ob das seitliche Polster am oberen Ende an deinem Kopf anliegt. Bei mir tut es das nicht.
Sitzt bei dir der Helm nicht zu tief an der Stirn? Fährst du mit Brille?

Gruß


----------



## discordius (17. August 2016)

Hallo @Jojo10
heute morgen habe ich extra nochmal versucht, dein Problem mit den seitlichen Polstern nachzuvollziehen. Mit dem Finger kann ich keinen Freiraum erfühlen, da sitzt alles dicht am Kopf. 
Der Helm sitzt wirklich recht tief, aber für mich nicht zu tief. Ich fahre immer mit Brille, und das geht auch mit dem tiefen Helm. Allerdings kam es bei einer ruppigen Abfahrt mit Kinnbügel zu Klappergeräuschen. Lag aber wohl daran, dass die Brille gewackelt hat und nicht der Helm. Selbst ruppiger Fahrt über Wurzelteppiche ist der Helm nicht gerutscht, nur die Brille hüpft halt rum. Um das zu verhindern, müsste ich zur Goggle greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (17. August 2016)

stoked77 schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr ihn denn schon alle her?



Bei Sportolino war der Helm letzte Woche mit einer Lieferzeit von 4 Werktagen angegeben. Donnerstag nachmittag habe ich bestellt, Freitag wurde der Helm verschickt, Samstag geliefert. Jetzt ist die Lieferzeit aber wieder auf 1.11. gesetzt.


----------



## discordius (18. August 2016)

Stört sich noch jemand am fehlenden Insektenschutz? So ein bisschen Netz kann doch in der Produktion nicht so teuer sein.


----------



## Jojo10 (18. August 2016)

Hallo

Hab meinen Post die Tage schon aktualisiert:
"Das fehlende Insektennetz ist sehr ärgerlich. Mit meinen bisherigen Helmen mit Netz hatte ich die letzten Jahre nie Probleme mit Insekten im Helm. Gestern mit dem Jakkyl Hde gleich irgendein Getier eingefangen. Das kann kein Zufall sein."

Gruß


----------



## lordbritannia (19. August 2016)

habe gestern den Helm in der größeren Variante in der Papagei Version bekommen. Mir ist fast schlecht geworden so grässlich sind die Farben. Das hätte mein 2 jähriger Sohn besser bemalt....oh mein Gott... das musst du die verspiegelte Goggle aufziehen damit dich keiner erkennt....

Abgesehen davon das ich den Helm nur mit Mühen auf meinen dicken Schädel bekommen habe und dazu war er noch absolut unbequem...

direkt wieder in den Karton und zurück zu Hibike....

ich schaue mir jetzt den neuen Giro Switchblade mal an, der sieht ganz nett aus, ansonsten muss wohl der Bell Super 2R her...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08...ips-dh-sicherheit-mit-abnehmbarem-kinnbuegel/


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. August 2016)

Optisch ist der Giro ja ganz nett. Zumindest mit Kinnbügel. Ohne würde mich die "Ohrenheizung" stören :-(


----------



## stoked77 (19. August 2016)

oder http://www.pinkbike.com/news/leatt-convertible-full-face-helmet-whistler-crankworx-2016.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. August 2016)

stoked77 schrieb:


> oder http://www.pinkbike.com/news/leatt-convertible-full-face-helmet-whistler-crankworx-2016.html


Gibt es zu dem schon einen Termin ab wann der verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## votre3491 (26. August 2016)

Also ich habe vorhin den Uvex Jakkyl hde anprobiert. Ich habe einen Kopfumfang von ca. 60cm. Leider wurde ich mit dem Helm alles andere als glücklich. Bereits nach einer Minute hatte ich eine sichtbare und vor allem schmerzhafte Druckstelle an der Stirn. Der Helm drückt sonst nirgends, aber an der Stirn sitzt der Helm viel zu eng, sodass er für mich leider rausfällt.. Danach habe ich in der gleichen Größe (56-61cm )den Uvex Finale anprobiert, der hat wie angegossen gepasst.


----------



## stoked77 (29. August 2016)

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich nun auch Besitzer des papageienfarbigen Jakkyls.
Folgendes lässt sich nach einem Bikeweekend dazu sagen:
- Die Farben finde ich echt cool. Es muss nicht immer langweilig schwarz sein.
- Der L Helm sitzt einwandfrei auf meiner 59er Rübe.
- Der Helm hat ein Gitter im Kinnschutz. Also nix Fliegen essen!
- Das Sonnensegel ist gross. Aber das stört nur beim ersten Blick in den Spiegel. Hab mich schon daran gewöhnt.
- Das Aufsetzen des Helmes mit montiertem Kinnschutz braucht ein bisschen Übung. Danach klappt aber auch das.

Alles in allem bin ich voll zufrieden damit.

Gruss

Marc


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. August 2016)

stoked77 schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich nun auch Besitzer des papageienfarbigen Jakkyls.
> Folgendes lässt sich nach einem Bikeweekend dazu sagen:
> - Die Farben finde ich echt cool. *Es muss nicht immer langweilig schwarz sein*.
> - Der L Helm sitzt einwandfrei auf meiner 59er Rübe.
> ...


----------



## Jojo10 (30. August 2016)

Hallo @stoked77 

Vom Fliegen fressen hat bisher niemand gesprochen. Es ging um das fehlende Netz im Stirnbereich.

Gruß


----------



## stoked77 (30. August 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo @stoked77
> 
> Vom Fliegen fressen hat bisher niemand gesprochen. Es ging um das fehlende Netz im Stirnbereich.
> 
> Gruß



okay, falsch verstanden  
aber in meinem alten Fox Flux hatte ich das auch nicht.


----------



## sp00n82 (31. August 2016)

Ich glaube die wenigsten (Enduro-) Helme haben sowas noch. Der Bell Super2 nicht, der IXS Trail ebenso wenig.


----------



## Jojo10 (31. August 2016)

Hallo

Interessante Feststellung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich die Insekten an das Betretungsverbot von “Enduro“-Strecken halten. 
Für mich ist das beim Streben nach Gewinnmaximierung auf der Strecke geblieben, schade.

Gruß


----------



## sp00n82 (31. August 2016)

Interessanterweise hatte ich in den letzten 2 Jahren so gut wie keine Insekten im Helm. Oder sie sind durch die vielen großen Öffnungen unbemerkt gleich wieder raus gekommen. Dafür hatte ich ein Fliegeviech im Fullface am Ohr, und eine Wespe im Handschuh (  ).


----------



## disswe (1. September 2016)

Also meiner ist heute gekommen in der großen Größe...
Ich muss sagen wenn man ihn ohne kinnschutz trägt benötigt man wohl ein sehr großes Selbstvertrauen... Das muss der größte Helm der Welt sein... Mir ist jetzt auch klar warum man fast nur Fotos von der Seite sieht... Frontal im Spiegel betrachtet erinnert es ohne Übertreibung an Lord Helmchen von Spaceballs...
Schade eigentlich weil ansonsten trägt er sich bequem... Was ich allerdings unterschreiben kann ist der sehr fummelige Einstieg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terence_iLL (7. September 2016)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Goggles die zu dem Helm passen? 
Habe es mit der 100% accuri probiert. Diese drückt mir zusammen mit dem Helm aber zu stark auf die Nase


----------



## Pioneer-dC (8. September 2016)

disswe schrieb:


> Frontal im Spiegel betrachtet erinnert es ohne Übertreibung an Lord Helmchen von Spaceballs...



Warte nur ich darauf, dass endlich wer ein Foto von vorne postet? ... sowas will man doch sehen


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2016)

Sieht jetzt nicht großartig anders aus als die sonstigen Helme mit Kinnbügel. Sicherlich voluminöser als eine Race-Halbschale, aber das sind ja alle Enduro-Helme.


----------



## Jojo10 (8. September 2016)

Hallo Ihr

Bitte:




Gruß


----------



## Knallscharsche (9. September 2016)

Uijuiui, schönes Teil.. aber der ist ja wirklich Lord Helmchen mäßig... .
Aufgrund geiler Rabatte und Gutscheinen wirds bei mir der Super 2R in Trooper Ausführung werden... (ein bisschen Nerd steckt in Jedem)


----------



## disswe (9. September 2016)

Der Helm ist halt relativ breit und mit einer üppigen Sonnenblende ausgestattet. Aber stimmt schon ist kein CC Race Helm. 
Ich habe mich jetzt auch für den Super 2R in Trooper Ausführung entschieden (Star Wars anstatt Spaceballs) allerdings benötige ich auch hier L und in der Größe hat auch der Helm schon ordentliche Ausmaße...
Schöne Fotos übrigens ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (9. September 2016)

Der Bell ist ja auch nicht gerade schmal. Vielleicht kann mal jemand die Breite vom Uvex ausmessen, dann kann man das mit seinem aktuellen Helm vergleichen.


----------



## Jojo10 (9. September 2016)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2045237


----------



## sp00n82 (9. September 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2045237


Blubb, gabs ja schon.
Also der 56-61er Uvex ist dann ca. 2cm breiter als mein 52-56er Bell Super2 (da messe ich ca. 19cm Breite). Wäre jetzt noch interessant zu wissen, wie sich das bei gleicher Helmgröße verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezeewee (18. September 2016)

Weiß zufällig jemand wann die blau-schwarze Version auf den Markt kommt?


----------



## Votec Tox (19. September 2016)

Seltsam, der - wie ich finde schlank wirkende - Met Parachute (fester Kinnbügel) ist innen deutlich schmaler als der Bell und mißt in Größe M (für schmale Köpfe bis 58/59cm Kopfumfang geeignet) außen an seiner breitesten Stelle 21,5 cm. Nach den von Euch genannten Maßen wäre der Uvex in Gr. 52-56 (19+2)cm also 21 cm breit?


----------



## disswe (24. September 2016)

Also der Bell in gleicher Größe misst knapp 20,5cm. Hab gestern mal gemessen...


----------



## sp00n82 (24. September 2016)

Hab den Uvex jetzt bei einem Kollegen live gesehen. Sah nicht ungewöhnlich breit aus. Kommt aber sicherlich auch immer auf die Person an, bei meiner schmalen Kopfform vielleicht nicht so toll. Hm.


----------



## Jojo10 (28. September 2016)

Hallo

Guter “Test“. 
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/uvex-jakkyl-hde-convertible-full-face-helmet-review-2016.html
Wundere mich etwas über die Einhaltung der ASTM Downhill, hab ich so noch nicht gehört.

Gruß


----------



## drobbel (18. Oktober 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Guter “Test“.
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/uvex-jakkyl-hde-convertible-full-face-helmet-review-2016.html
> ...


Steht auch so nur im Pinkbike-Artikel, sonst findet sich diese Info nämlich nirgends...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Wie versprochen habe ich mir jetzt mal den "kleinen" 52-57 kommen lassen.
Bei meinem gemessenen Kopfumfang von 57cm passt der Kleine eindeutig besser und ist dabei auch noch gut 1cm schmaler.



Auch mit einer Mütze für den Winter passt er noch super.
Demnach habe ich einen schwarzen 56-61 mit neuen Polstern, Bändern, Visor und Kinnteil übrig. Die Helmschale hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren. Wer Interesse hat PN.

Gruß


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2016)

Hmm. Ich hatte am Freitag mit Uvex einen Mailaustausch, in dem es um die Downhill-Zertifizierung nach ASTM F1952 ging. Laut diesem Pinkbike Bericht hat der Helm nämlich eben diese, auch wenn auf das auf den offiziellen Seiten (International, USA) nicht auftaucht.
Laut Uvex ist nun folgendes der Fall:
- die amerikanische Version des Helms hat tatsächlich die ASTM-Zertifizierung. Sie wurde nur versehentlich nicht eingetragen.
- die europäische Version hat die Zertifizierung (noch) nicht. Man arbeite aber daran.

Interessant fand ich die Unterscheidung in eine Europa- und eine USA-Version. Laut Uvex hat die USA-Version eine etwas dickere Helmschale, und ist dadurch auch etwas schwerer (auf den Seiten steht allerdings wieder das gleiche Gewicht). Auf meine Nachfrage, um wieviel schwerer, und warum denn nicht die gleiche Version für USA und Europa verwendet wurde, habe ich am Freitag leider keine Antwort mehr erhalten. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Jojo10 (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Interessant, Danke für die Info.
Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das Problem an der “Downhill“-Spec garnicht unbedingt die Dämpfungswerte sind (dickere Helmschale), sondern ein Test, bei dem Fremdkörper nicht eindringen dürfen. Und da hat ein gut belüftetet Helm mit großen Ausparungen schlechte Karten. 
Leider habe ich noch keine kostenlose Quelle für die Normen gefunden, sonst hätte man die mal Test für Test vergleichen können.

Gruß


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ach ja, die Antwort:
_"Helme, die nach der europäischen Norm geprüft sind, sind nicht weniger sicher! Der deutsche/europäische Markt legt Wert auf kleine, leichte Helme. Nachdem die US Helme größer und auch schwerer sind, macht es keinen Sinn, die Helme hier zu verkaufen. Ich denke nicht, dass andere Hersteller hier anders verfahren."_

Genaue Daten wurden da jetzt nicht genannt.
Von anderen Herstellen weiß ich sowas nicht, vielleicht mag dort ja jemand mal nachfragen.


----------



## drobbel (29. Oktober 2016)

das war die Antwort von uvex? na dann hol ich mir den Helm eben nicht....Wie sollen denn kleine leichte Helme genauso sicher sein wie große schwere?!


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Oktober 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> das war die Antwort von uvex?


Das war die Antwort von Uvex.
Anfags dachte ich, da hätte es ein Missverständnis oder eine Verwechslung gegeben. Aber nach 3 Mails scheint das wohl tatsächlich so zu sein, was ich aber auch weiterhin merkwürdig finde.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Oktober 2016)

oder ebend in den USA kaufen


----------



## drobbel (30. Oktober 2016)

also günstiger wird der davon aber auch nicht...


----------



## Jojo10 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Ihr

Ich kann die Entscheidungen dieser Firmen nicht nachvollziehen.
Da könnten sie ein echtes USP haben, mit einem top belüfteten Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnteil nach Downhill Norm und dann gibt's den nur in USA wegen des Gewichts. So ein Schwachsinn. Wieviel schwerer kann der schon sein? 100g? Selbst wenn, dann ist er immernoch leichter als Vergleichbares. Oder sie bieten beide an, dann kann der Kunde entscheiden. 

Gruß


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Oktober 2016)

Vorm Lospoltern sich erst einmal informieren 
Bei anderen Herstellern durchaus ebenso üblich:
https://specializedeuropebvhelp.zen...elme-Sicherheit-und-Normen-SNELL-ANSI-und-CE-
Auch bei Motorradhelmen gibt es ebenso Unterschiede (und ich fahre lieber eine leichte CE-Mütze!)

Aber das Ganze wäre doch mal ein schönes Thema für die IBC-News, einfach mal eine sachliche Aufklärung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (31. Oktober 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ....
> Aber das Ganze wäre doch mal ein schönes Thema für die IBC-News, einfach mal eine sachliche Aufklärung zu diesem Thema.





Ja - wäre es.

Die News sind aber doch mittlerweile entweder Promotion (Pseudo-Tests) oder sonst eingebetteter Content in Form von Promotion-Videos.

Die eigentlichen News sind mittlerweile ja lediglich noch die Terminankündigungen irgendwelcher Veranstaltungen - und die sind auch nur abgekupfert.


----------



## Pattah (6. März 2017)

seh ich das richtig, dass der LAzer Revolution Helm die DH Norm erfüllt, was der Uvex nicht leistet?


----------



## drobbel (7. März 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, dass der LAzer Revolution Helm die DH Norm erfüllt, was der Uvex nicht leistet?


nur dass es den lazer mit kinnbügel einfach nirgends zu kaufen gibt...?


----------



## Pattah (7. März 2017)

Stimmt. Der Vertrieb läuft iwie nicht. Kannst nur auf der lazer Seite direkt bestellen, aber kostet dann auch 225 eur.


----------



## Don_Patata (7. März 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Interessant, Danke für die Info.
> Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das Problem an der “Downhill“-Spec garnicht unbedingt die Dämpfungswerte sind (dickere Helmschale), sondern ein Test, bei dem Fremdkörper nicht eindringen dürfen. Und da hat ein gut belüftetet Helm mit großen Ausparungen schlechte Karten.
> ...


Meines Wissens nach wird bei der ASTM auch der Kinnbügel getestet und bei der EU Norm nicht bzw nicht in selbem Umfang.
Der Met Parachute hat ja auch viele und große Aussparungen, also hat das meiner Meinung nach weniger mit eindringen zu tun.


----------



## Don_Patata (7. März 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> Stimmt. Der Vertrieb läuft iwie nicht. Kannst nur auf der lazer Seite direkt bestellen, aber kostet dann auch 225 eur.


Naja, wo ist das Problem?
Sicherheit hat nun mal ihren Preis, die ganzen Zertifizierungen und Tests wegen der Normen kosten eben auch Geld.
Und die anderen, ähnlichen Helme sind vom Preis her auch nicht bzw nicht viel günstiger.


----------



## Pattah (7. März 2017)

Eigentlich nichts dagegen, allerdings kostet er normale Revolution-Helm um die 105-130 Euro im Inet und als Kompletthelm dann 225. Ist meiner Meinung nach viel Geld für den Kinnbügel.


----------



## drobbel (7. März 2017)

Den Kinnbügel gibts in einem einzigen shop auch für 80€  Ich würde den Helm ja gerne mal im direkten Vergleichstest zum Uvex und Bell sehen, so wie vor ner weile in der Freeride


----------



## Pattah (7. März 2017)

Hat sich für mich nun eh erledigt, hab mir den Uvex bestellt, mal sehen wie der sich auf dem Kopf anfühlt. Hatte eigentlich auch den MET Parachute ins Auge gefasst, allerdings find ich Halbschale bergauf und auf dem Transfer zum Wald doch besser.

Den Lazer Revolution scheint auch keiner zu besitzen, irgendwas machen die im Marketing oder Vertrieb halt falsch, dass der nicht beispielsweise durch ein Magazin getestet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don_Patata (7. März 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> Hat sich für mich nun eh erledigt, hab mir den Uvex bestellt, mal sehen wie der sich auf dem Kopf anfühlt. Hatte eigentlich auch den MET Parachute ins Auge gefasst, allerdings find ich Halbschale bergauf und auf dem Transfer zum Wald doch besser.
> 
> Den Lazer Revolution scheint auch keiner zu besitzen, irgendwas machen die im Marketing oder Vertrieb halt falsch, dass der nicht beispielsweise durch ein Magazin getestet wird.


Ich habe mir nach langem hin und her damals als der Uvex nicht lieferbar war den Met Parachute geholt und bin eigentlich froh das ich den genommen habe.
Och finde den sehr luftig und wenn man die Wangenpolster raus nimmt dann ist er auch im Gesicht nicht viel wärmer als ne Halbschale.
Mir taugt er zumindest sehr gut!


----------



## Pattah (7. März 2017)

Ich denke den Jakyll kann ich auch leichter transportieren. Fliege im April nach Madeira, ansonsten hätte ich nämlich auch Halbschale und FullFace mitgenommen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. März 2017)

hat hier jemand den Helm schon mal mit Sonderpreis gesehen 
moechte ihn gern kaufen, aber ca. 165 Euro 
da geht doch a bissl


----------



## Don_Patata (26. März 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hat hier jemand den Helm schon mal mit Sonderpreis gesehen
> moechte ihn gern kaufen, aber ca. 165 Euro
> da geht doch a bissl


Ist 165€ denn nicht bereits ein Sonderpreis? Solange die Nachfrage danach noch da ist wird sich am Preis so schnell nicht mehr viel ändern.


----------



## Liteville2011 (17. September 2017)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Goggles die zu dem Helm passen?
> Habe es mit der 100% accuri probiert. Diese drückt mir zusammen mit dem Helm aber zu stark auf die Nase



Kann hier jemand ne goggle empfehlen?


----------



## Terence_iLL (17. September 2017)

Liteville2011 schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand ne goggle empfehlen?



Habe mir die UVEX FX Bike gekauft. Ist nicht so stylish wie andere Brillen, sitzt dafür aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Dezember 2017)

so,
habe mir gestern den Jakkyl HDE gekauft, nachdem mir der Bell Super 3R leider nicht passt. 
Habe Kopfumfang 56cm und der Bell war in M zu groß, in S hat er zwar gepasst, aber ich konnte nur 2-3 Rasten am Rädchen drehen. Habe Kopfschmerzen bekommen und was mich besonders gestört hat ist der Kinnriemen beim Bell; der sitz sehr weit hinten, sodass er mir dauernd auf den Hals gedrückt hat.
Der Uvex passt mir wesentlich besser... auch wenn er optisch (Farbauswahl) leider nicht so stylisch ist wie  der Bell.  Aber das spielt ja nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## boarderking (5. April 2018)

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/fahr...-vom-herrsteller-uvex/705j78k52u182l1217.html


----------



## philis (6. April 2018)

Kann der Helm etwas im vergleich zum Bell super 3 ?
optisch sieht er nicht ganz so schön aus.


----------



## Pattah (6. April 2018)

philis schrieb:


> Kann der Helm etwas im vergleich zum Bell super 3 ?
> optisch sieht er nicht ganz so schön aus.


Kann er !

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## philis (9. April 2018)

Pattah schrieb:


> Kann er !



Danke gekauft


----------



## Heiko123 (9. April 2018)

Hat jemand schon ne Idee, damit die "Sonnenblende" auf Position bleibt?
Bei mir rutscht das Ding immer über die MINI-Gummipuffer nach oben.
Schaut einfach dann Schei... aus.


----------



## demlak (11. April 2018)

Könnt ihr was zur Größe sagen? trage momentan einen seven idp M1 in "M" er ja von den Maßen her doch recht eng-gefasst ist. Der Jakkyl HDE ist natürlich ein vollkommen anderer Helm.
Soll halt gut sitzen, nicht zu eng.. nicht zu wacklig.. Allerdings liege ich wohl genau zwischen den beiden Größen =(

p.s. wenn jemand weiß, wo ich den in hannover mal probetragen kann, wäre auch toll =)

EDIT:
Bin jetzt ausnahmsweise mal nicht so umweltfreundlich und hab beide größen zum anprobieren bestellt. 140 euro inkl. versand pro stück: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-15#post-15197287


----------



## philis (12. April 2018)

Ich habe den Helm auch bestellt und er sieht als Vollvisier gar nicht schlecht aus.....ich fahre den Helm nur zu 90 proz. ohne Kinnbügel und da ist es wirklich für meinen Kopf der hässlichste Helm den ich je auf hatte.
Ich weiß Sicherheit geht vor, aber man muss sich nicht unnötig hässlich machen wenn es auch andere Firmen gibt die ähnliches herstellen.


----------



## demlak (12. April 2018)

werde ich heute mittag feststellen. gerne darfst du mir alternativen empfehlen =)
(wissen tu ich von giro blade, bell 3, bell dh, leatt dbx)


----------



## philis (12. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> werde ich heute mittag feststellen. gerne darfst du mir alternativen empfehlen =)
> (wissen tu ich von giro blade, bell 3, bell dh, leatt dbx)




Hast du alle bereits am Kopf gehabt? ich habe den Bell 3 am Kopf gehabt, den finde ich ohne Kinnbügel schöner.
Der Giro ist mir zu geschlossen, den setzt man im Sommer einfach nicht gerne auf.
Leatt war nun meine letzte Hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (12. April 2018)

ich weiß jetzt was gemeint ist. die beiden jakkyl sind gerade geliefert worden. und ohne kinnbügel sieht das echt gruselig aus. unfassbar groß über dem kopf. die gehen direkt wieder zurück zum händler.

hab noch keinen von den anderen am kopf gehabt.
beim leatt sah es auf den bildern immer so aus, als wenn der kinnbügel ziemlich stark nach unten gezogen ist.

doof.. ich hab nicht mehr viel zeit bis zu meiner geplanten reise =(


----------



## demlak (16. April 2018)

hab heute den bell dh und den giro switchblade auf dem kopf gehabt.. überzeugen tun die mich alle nich =(


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt was gemeint ist. die beiden jakkyl sind gerade geliefert worden. und ohne kinnbügel sieht das echt gruselig aus. unfassbar groß über dem kopf. die gehen direkt wieder zurück zum händler.
> 
> hab noch keinen von den anderen am kopf gehabt.
> beim leatt sah es auf den bildern immer so aus, als wenn der kinnbügel ziemlich stark nach unten gezogen ist.
> ...



Pics?





demlak schrieb:


> hab heute den bell dh und den giro switchblade auf dem kopf gehabt.. überzeugen tun die mich alle nich =(



Warum?


----------



## demlak (16. April 2018)

Bilder von mir wirds nicht geben.. und überzeugen im Sinne des Textes dadrüber.. ohne Kinnbügel sehen die sehr wuchtig aus. Vergleichbar wie der Unterschied zwischen einer Baseball-cap und einem Zylinderhut. Wobei das natürlich überspitzt ist.
Der Giro Switchblade sieht allerdings noch "ertragbar" aus. Es gilt aber, was @philis geschrieben hat: nicht gut belüftet.


----------



## MS_DA (17. April 2018)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Enduro Helme sind doch immer etwas massiver als XC oder Rennrad Helme. Dafür aber natürlich auch robuster... Es geht ja um den Schutz und nicht um den Style. Da muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen.
Ich hab selber den Jakkyl und bin sehr zufrieden, und wurde bisher noch nicht auf dem Trail von der Style Polizei angehalten..


----------



## demlak (17. April 2018)

Vielleicht hat die Style-Polizei bei dir schon aufgegeben?
Eigentlich ist es eine Frechheit mir indirekt zu unterstellen, nur weil mir die Optik nicht egal ist, dass ich das Thema nur oberflächlich angehen würde.

Aber um deinem nicht ganz so reflektierten Text doch noch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit zuzugestehen: Nur weil mich die Optik interessiert, ist das nicht gleichbedeutend mit einer Priorisierung höher der Sicherheit. Es ist mir halt nicht egal und daher schau ich halt einfach weiter. Ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es nur 2 Helme zur Auswahl.
Wenn sich am Ende herausstellt, dass es nicht die Eierlegendewollmilchsau für mich und meine Vorlieben gibt, dann wird es halt eine Variante mit dem geringsten Übel. Ich scheue mich halt nicht, den Markt/die Auswahl genauer anzuschauen, bevor ich mich entscheide. Schade ist nur, dass unser Sport noch so "klein" ist, dass es selbst in einer Großstadt wie die meinige, keinen Laden gibt, der alle Modelle/Hersteller zum Testen vor Ort hat. So wird es halt ein Laden-Hopping und Online-Bestell-Marathon.

Heute werde ich den Bell Super 3R Mips mal anprobieren.


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat die Style-Polizei bei dir schon aufgegeben?
> Eigentlich ist es eine Frechheit mir indirekt zu unterstellen, nur weil mir die Optik nicht egal ist, dass ich das Thema nur oberflächlich angehen würde.
> 
> Aber um deinem nicht ganz so reflektierten Text doch noch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit zuzugestehen: Nur weil mich die Optik interessiert, ist das nicht gleichbedeutend mit einer Priorisierung höher der Sicherheit. Es ist mir halt nicht egal und daher schau ich halt einfach weiter. Ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es nur 2 Helme zur Auswahl.
> ...



Bist aber empfindlich heute ...  

Dabei teilst Du doch selber gerne auch mal aus. 

Zum Thema:

Mir hat der Jekyll hde leider nicht gepasst.

Bell Super past leider auch nicht zu meinem Kopf.

Bleibt noch der Switchblade - den werde ich mir wohl mal bestellen.

Ansonsten ist meine Situation ähnlich - kein Shop weit und breit, bei dem man die besagten Helme mal probieren könne.


----------



## derNette79 (20. April 2018)

Hallo Radsportgemeinde,
habe bei einem holländischen Sportgeschäft den UVEX J. HDE für 140 inkl. Versand geschossen. Bestellt am 30.03 und gestern gekommen.  Ich muss sagen Optik mit Kinnbügel, sitz etc. alles super dann der Blick zur Frau ohne Kinnbügel, tosendes Gelächter, ein kurzer Blick in den spiegel und dieses Bild des "Lord Helmchen" im Kopf und wieder tosendes Gelächter,allerdings diesmal gemeinsam. Ich habe mich also dazu entschlossen mir das ganze heute nochmal genauer anzuschauen aber ich fürchte das er zurück geht, eigentlich schade weil er mit Bügel meines erachtens super aussieht und passt.
MFG


----------



## Brewmaster (21. April 2018)

Glaubst ein Bell Giro etc. sieht anders aus ohne Bügel? Die Bauart ist ja nicht zu vergleichen wie ein normaler Helm.
Ich habe meinen diese Woche auch erstmalig getragen und bin soweit zufrieden, nur der riesen Schirm stört mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. April 2018)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Glaubst ein Bell Giro etc. sieht anders aus ohne Bügel? ....



Ja - tun sie.

Der Uvex hat schon einen extrem ausgeprägten "Lord Helmchen Look".


----------

